# Tips for netting fish in heavily planted tank?



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, guys, this is an incredibly n00b question, but I bought an existing, heavily planted aquarium and am trying to net some of the tetras from it to rehome. I worked for over half an hour trying to net them, and succeeded only in catching one, even when I put out food. They just dash behind plants and are gone, and I don't want to damage the plants. Are there any tricks of long expertise anyone can share?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah. Never mind, folks. I just read this great trap idea and will give it a try: The Cichlid Room Companion - An easy way to catch small fish in a planted Aquarium by Max Galladé


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have no idea how people catch fish in heavily planted tanks.... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I heard them into the net with another net. 

Or catch them when the lights are off, with a flashlight/ambient room light. They're a lot slower then.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I like moving fish from one tank to another when I do the water change. By lowering the water, it is easier as you are basically working in one level. Then I observe where the particular fish is, and place the net [using a black one helps, and larger rather than smaller] somewhere along the front glass at an angle and keep it motionless. With my left hand, I slowly herd the fish out front toward the stationary net. Many times they swim straight in without realizing.

Holding the net close to say the left front corner, and maneuvering the fish from the back along the end wall to the front, can catch them by surprise.

I find that using my left hand rather than a second net is less likely to ujproot plants as I can maneuver among the plants better.

Byron.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i do what bryon does. lower the level down and use two nets side by side


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The best fish netters at the stores use their other hand to guide fish to the net - makes sense it would work at home too.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

